# Fog Light Programming



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Perhaps this old thread could shine some light?
https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/44345-fog-light-programming.html


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I've read that the code is on the cardboard box and the dealer will need it. to program it.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

gacl said:


> So I just got the GM fog light kit installed into my 2018 Cruze LT. I am a little confused about the programming. I have the installation manual which has an "authorization code" on the front page. Is this the thing chevy needs to do the programming, or is it a code on the cardboard box that the fog light kit came in? Also does anyone know how much chevy is going to charge to program it?


Save the code because it is unique to your light kit. The dealer is the only one that can program your lights into the computer on your vehicle.


----------

